
Ask HN: How do you keep track of meeting notes, to do lists, random ideas? - joflicu
Do you use an app (like Evernote, Notion etc) on a computer or use digital pen apps (Notability, Goodnotes) or just plain paper&#x2F;pen? What has worked for you?
======
ClosingTabs
I use Roam Research ([https://roamresearch.com/](https://roamresearch.com/))
since 3 months ago. I used Evernote for many years, but ended up with lots of
notes that I never read again, because it wasn't simple to link them. Roam is
better because instead of a WYSIWYG HTML editor like Evernote, it is built on
top of graphs and bidirectional links.

